# Tick diagnosis code



## cpicerno (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi! I have a patient that came in with a tick embedded in the back of a child's head.  Would this be a foreign body or a bug bite??  I'm leaning more towards the foreign body because we had to use tweezers and pressure to remove it but I'm not sure... 

Thanks!!


----------



## btadlock1 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Ewww....*



cpicerno said:


> Hi! I have a patient that came in with a tick embedded in the back of a child's head.  Would this be a foreign body or a bug bite??  I'm leaning more towards the foreign body because we had to use tweezers and pressure to remove it but I'm not sure...
> 
> Thanks!!



Are you asking for the diagnosis, or procedure?


----------



## ajs (Oct 27, 2011)

cpicerno said:


> Hi! I have a patient that came in with a tick embedded in the back of a child's head.  Would this be a foreign body or a bug bite??  I'm leaning more towards the foreign body because we had to use tweezers and pressure to remove it but I'm not sure...
> 
> Thanks!!



I am assuming you mean a diagnosis code and I would go with 910.4 Insect bite, nonvenomous, without mention of infection.  Not really a foreign body, like a splinter of wood, since it is an insect.


----------

